# Collapsing dinnette seats



## kerenza (May 14, 2005)

Both of the dinettes seats on our B564 are bowing in. These seats are hinged for access below and its along the line of the hinge, on the fixed part of the seat that the problem occurs.
The supporting batten is attached to the wall by a bracket, but there is no bracket, and therefore no support on the outer end. The batten is attached by large staples through the plywood seat, these have pulled out and the seats are collapsing into the seat base lockers.
This started on the delivery trip back from the dealers.
our previous 564 was 12 years old with exactly the same seats, no problem, it's not exactly a new design.
On the plus side, the dealer who imported the van has been excellent, the repair is booked later this month at a recognised repairer with no quibble at all. That was one our worries about buying an imported van. So far groundless.

Kerenza


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kerenza

Sorry you have found a problem so soon but glad the dealer is putting it right for you.

I hope you have no further problems but an incident like this does put doubts in the mind about current build quality.


----------



## kerenza (May 14, 2005)

*hymer seats*

Thanks Gillian

Apart from the seats we are really pleased with the van, everything else is fine.

I enjoyed your photographs of aires and on the basis of them we stayed in Gace and Chateau Gontier in June and enjoyed them.

Have you tried the marina at La Rochelle (Le Lazaret), it's excellent, reasonable facilities in the marina and an easy cycle ride into town, or a convenient water bus if you don't have bikes.

Kerenza


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kerenza

Good news regarding your van, I'm pleased for you.

I'm very glad that the pictures of aires have proved useful, that's what they're there for, to give a feel for a place.
Chateau Gontier is one of our favourites as we always find someone wants to chat after a day's drive. We've had a G&T or 2 sitting on the seats in front of the line of mhs. I believe there is a 24 hours parking restriction now in place, I suppose it got too popular.
Gace I wouldn't put in the same league but it is in a convenient location and is quite a pleasant place with the municipal offices adjacent.

We haven't used Le Lazaret but it is now on the list of recommended, thanks to you.

Kind regards


----------



## kerenza (May 14, 2005)

*Further on bowing seats*

Further to our bowing seat problem. Diagnosed and fixed in about two hours. It was a manufacturing fault, a coouple of brackets had been fitted in the wrong place.
Dealer and repairer came up with the goods with no problem. Big relief.

Kerenza


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know that you got your seat problem sorted out, Kerenza and it seems without hassle too.
Hope you enjoy many happy miles in your chosen one in the future.


----------

